# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: اضافه کردن یک متن یا تصویر به یک تصویر در ویژوال بیسیک

## alibehroozi

سلام دوستان

یک عکس دارم که میخواهم در یک مختصات خاص یک عکس رو بهش اضافه کنه
مثلا یک عکس آدمی دارم میخواهم یک عکس عینکی رو بهش اضافه کنم ( مثلا )
امیدوارم رسونده باشم

کمک کنید

ممنون

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم

*برای چاپ متن:*
  'print a text in the custom position
  With Picture1
    .ScaleMode = 3
    .FontBold = True
    .FontName = "Tahoma"
    .ScaleLeft = -100
    .ScaleTop = -100
    .Cls
    Picture1.Print "SAMPLE TEXT";
  End With


*و تصویر:*
  With Picture1
    'load picture in the custom position
    .PaintPicture LoadPicture("C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Sample Pictures\Sunset.jpg"), 100, 100, 200, 200
  End With

موفق باشید

----------


## alibehroozi

سلام

متاسفانه چیزی که گفتید توی تمام رویداد ها کار نمیکنه
فقط توی رویداد های picture1 کار میکنه
مثلا توی form1_load کار نمیکنه

ممنون میشم توضیح بدید

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام
> 
> متاسفانه چیزی که گفتید توی تمام رویداد ها کار نمیکنه
> فقط توی رویداد های picture1 کار میکنه
> مثلا توی form1_load کار نمیکنه
> 
> ممنون میشم توضیح بدید


 چرا این توابع با توابع رسم تصویر و چاپ متن روی فرم یکی هستن

----------


## محمد فدوی

> مثلا توی form1_load کار نمیکنه


روتین Form_Load قبل از ترسیم فرم فراخوانی میشه و انجام هرکار گرافیکی قبل از ترسیم فرم بی نتیجست، درست مثل این کد که بی نتیجست:

Private Sub Form_Load()
    Me.Line (10, 10)-(1000,1000), vbBlack
End Sub

یکی از راه حل هاش استفاده از روتین Form_Paint میتونه باشه:

Private Sub Form_Paint()
    Me.Line (10, 10)-(1000,1000), vbBlack
End Sub

موفق باشید

----------


## alibehroozi

سلام

من الآن یک عکس توی درایو C دارم و یک عکس توی Picturebox
حالا میخواهم عکس توی Picturebox رو در نقطه x,y اضافه به عکس توی درایو و اونو چاپ کنه
آخه اون عکس که دارم توی درایو سی رزولیشنش 300 هست اما توی Picturebox ام 72 هست با هم نمیخونه کیفیت میاد پایین
در کل میخواهم بدون نمایش تصویر در فرم و چاپ فرم مستقیما این کارو بکنم

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## program2vb

سلام ; 

شما میخواین در واقع یه چیزی رو چاپ کنین ؟ آیا منظورتون اینه . 

اگه منظورتون این باشه میتونین با استفاده از کنترل web این کارو انجام بدین یعنی از صفحه HTML پرینت بگیرین 

موفق و پیروز باشید در پناه خدا . یاعلی

----------


## محسن واژدی

> روتین Form_Load قبل از ترسیم فرم فراخوانی میشه و انجام هرکار گرافیکی قبل از ترسیم فرم بی نتیجست، درست مثل این کد که بی نتیجست:
> 
> Private Sub Form_Load()
>     Me.Line (10, 10)-(1000,1000), vbBlack
> End Sub
> 
> یکی از راه حل هاش استفاده از روتین Form_Paint میتونه باشه:
> 
> Private Sub Form_Paint()
> ...


 برای نمایش نتیجه در Form_Load خاصیت AutoRedraw را True کنید

----------


## محمد فدوی

این کار حجم پردازشی رو خیلی زیاد نمیکنه به نظر شما؟!

----------


## محسن واژدی

> این کار حجم پردازشی رو خیلی زیاد نمیکنه به نظر شما؟!


 بسته به حجم و تعداد پردازش ها داره وگرنه پردازش برای یکمرتبه تاثیر چندانی ندارد

----------

